# Yet Another Apology Letter



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2007)

Dear China:

We're sorry that you don't train your fighter pilots better. As a token of our apology, here's a copy of Microsoft Flight Simulator 2000.

We're sorry that you're front-line fighter planes can't outmaneuver a 35 year old prop-driven airliner. Perhaps you'd like to consider purchasing some surplus 1950s era Lockheed Starfighters from Taiwan. (We just replaced all theirs with shiny new F-16's)

We're sorry that you believe your territorial waters extend all the way to Australia. For future reference, here's an American 6th grade geography textbook. (Please take note of the Copyright information printed inside the cover.)

We're sorry that you can't seem to see your part of this incident. We know that it may seem easier to blame others than to take responsibility. Consider this fact while we build several new Aegis destroyers for our friends in the Republic of China (Taiwan).

We're especially sorry for treating you with such respect for the last 20 years. We will definitely rethink this policy and probably go back to treating you like a common, untrustworthy street gang very soon. We're very sorry for ever granting you Most-Favored-Nation trading status and supporting your entrance into the World Trade Organization. This will be rectified at the soonest possible opportunity.

Sincerely,

The United States of America


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2007)

"...and after reading the story, Thor sprayed his Gatorade all over the computer screen. His laughter died down as Gatorade dripped out of his nose and all over the keyboard...."


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## comiso90 (Sep 19, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


>



There must be an old thread about the P3 incident... I'd like to read it. Why weren't our guys able to destroy more equipment? Just how sensitive was the technology we "Shared" with China?


----------

